# 1st **** of the year!



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

On monday i went out and made some sets in a pasture that has a creek running through it, not being closer than the regs say though. I made some dirt holes and flat sets, and today i went out to check and I got my first **** of the season being a 13 pounder. Tonight i skinned him out and put him in the freezer. This is my second season of trapping at age 14 now so i thought that wasnt too bad for the first nite!!! Ill post a picture if I can. I also have one question, if when i skinned him and it looks to me like a cut his eyes a little big, like the size of a quarter will this dock my price at all??

Thanks huntrapper.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

huntrapper said:


> if when i skinned him and it looks to me like a cut his eyes a little big, like the size of a quarter will this dock my price at all??


No, and if it does than you should find another buyer.

Congrats on the ****!


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, The creek is about .5-.75 miles long and its decently deep about waist or higher. My question is if there is a beaver lodge on it and muskrats how many should i take so i have more for next year?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Beaver or rats? It's hard to trap rats out of a creek or any body of water for that matter without leaving a few for breeding.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

how many beavers should i take?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

yea we just set traps about 3 days ago and we have had 1 **** the past two days adding to a total of 2 so far in 3 days. They were pretty small though. Whats a common price for a small **** this time of year for a whole carcass and all?


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

on the carcass i would say about 5- 7 but if skinned and just frozen with the fat still on u could get up to 12


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I got my first of the year also. Not to bad looking. Fairly decent sized also.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

huntrapper said:


> how many beavers should i take?


we do 2 per lodge and always have beaver there the next year


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

ok thanks i have now caught 4 ***** in the past 4 days so im not doing to bad for this year..already caught more that i did last year


----------

